# Casserole kept hot?



## Charlotte (Nov 13, 2004)

Problem:  I just prepared a vegetable casserole that has eggs, cheese, 1/2 and 1/2 cream, and I just found out that after I cook it for 50 minutes at 325 F -  I need to keep it hot for the next two hours - initially I thought it was only ONE hour which is the travel time for us to get to the venue... 

Now it's TWO hours - because we need to be there for 1:15 PM and the meal won't be served till 2 PM... or so...

Any suggestions on how I can transport this caserole and keep it hot?

There is no facility to reheat it at the venue... 

Thanks
Jocelyne


----------



## buckytom (Nov 13, 2004)

unless you have special covers for your dish, you could make an insulated cover out of crushed newspaper, then wrap it in aluminum foil, and put it in a paper bag or something. trapping air in the newspaper is the best insulator.  it doesn't look very nice, but it'll keep it warm for a while. be sure you take it out of the newspaper before anyone sees you or they might think you are a little nuts.   

what about getting a hot plate, or a tray with those little cans of solid fuel in them?


----------



## Charlotte (Nov 13, 2004)

*too late*

Thanks for your reply. it's too late to get anything out of a store but the newspaper will work wonders I am sure!   I do have an insulated bag to carry the dish in but had not thought of the newspaper... 

I will line the bag with foil, then fill it with newspaper, then reline with foil, then put the casserole dish in int, and use your idea for the lid - never thought of insulating the lid but I am sure it will work!

Thanks
Jocelyne


----------



## Audeo (Nov 13, 2004)

Bucky, that was an excellent suggestion!!!

Can't wait to discover what Charlotte ended up making for her casserole!


----------



## buckytom (Nov 13, 2004)

audeo, as i'm sure you know, loft of a material (trapped air) is the best insulator.  having camped many times in sub zero weather, you get that idea burned (or maybe frozen?) into your brain.  same principal works for multi-pane windows as it does for sleeping bags, coolers, and thermos's.

sadly, the reason i know newspaper works is because i see homeless people use it for bedding in the cold weather...


----------



## Audeo (Nov 13, 2004)

Yep.  I've used the technique myself many times.

So true and so sad about its other use.


----------



## Charlotte (Nov 13, 2004)

*thanks so much!*

We are back from the venue now, the dish was kept hot until it was time to unwrap it and place it on the table, a full two hours after I wrapped it. The dish itself was still hot enough to the touch that handling it for more than the 5 seconds needed to place it on said table would have burnt my fingers! 

WAY TO GO on the method of wrapping with newspaper and foil! It is excellent!!! I placed the entire bundle inside my insulated flexible vinyl bag with carry handles, similar to a duffle bag but designed for picnics.

Sad that the idea works for homeless people... I am so sheltered that I did not know that... 

About what I cooked... you can read my post in the "spanakopita" post please...

Thanks!
Jocelyne


----------



## Audeo (Nov 14, 2004)

Congrats, Charlotte!  Hope you enjoyed yourself, too!

I had missed the post on the other thread (sorry!), but your substitute dish sounds wonderful!


----------



## Charlotte (Nov 14, 2004)

*@ Audeo*

Thank you Audeo... Yes a good time was had by all... 


No problem about missing the other thread, I just did not want to repeat myself as I am new here - maybe I should have?

Jocelyne


----------

